# when are you allowed to speak?



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

can you tell me please when i am allowed to speak,is it when i am fuckin spoken to like when i was a child,when and where can i say fuck twat arse etc,when and where am i allowed to make a sarky comment,which room and etc,am i limited to a cetain amount of posts a day,and people that have thousands,where do you get yours from?
oh yes do i have to spell and have the correct grammer in every post?
and can i be excused now i need a crap?
[smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

STFU


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> and people that have thousands,where do you get yours from?


Either from being on this forum for a very long time or from posting utter utter shite :-/


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> when and where can i say fuck twat arse etc,


Guidelines say...



> Can I please remind you all of the guidelines that we have in place on this site with regard to the language used.
> 
> The YaBB system does allow censorship of words, but it's a site wide setting - it's either on or off.
> Because we want to allow the more "colourful" language in the flame room the censorship has been turned off. We have used the text WARNING - Bad Language in proliferation! for the flame room to warn users what they may find in that forum.
> ...


Seems clear to me. You can swear in the flame room, but please try to avoid it elsewhere.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> or from posting utter utter shite Â Â :-/


I think I know who yer talkin about. ;D  ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> can you tell me please when i am allowed to speak,is it when i am fuckin spoken to like when i was a child,when and where can i say fuck twat arse etc,when and where am i allowed to make a sarky comment,which room and etc,am i limited to a cetain amount of posts a day,and people that have thousands,where do you get yours from?
> oh yes do i have to spell and have the correct grammer in every post?
> and can i be excused now i need a crap?
> [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


Click Here :-X


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I am now trying to follow the old timers lead of getting my post count up by writing totally useless replies like this one!!

Only 4900 to go


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> can you tell me please when i am allowed to speak,is it when i am fuckin spoken to like when i was a child,when and where can i say fuck twat arse etc,when and where am i allowed to make a sarky comment,which room and etc,am i limited to a cetain amount of posts a day,and people that have thousands,where do you get yours from?
> oh yes do i have to spell and have the correct grammer in every post?
> and can i be excused now i need a crap?
> [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif] [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


At least they left me alone now and they are coming after you! ;D ;D

Swearing is not normally tolerated, neither anal sex comments!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Oh bugger ......


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Why would _anyone_ want to post just to increase their post count? :-/


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

> Oh bugger ......


LOL ;D

Saint, do one more post and thats the year I was born (1949) 

Graham


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

> Why would _anyone_ want to post just to increase their post count? :-/


Loads of people


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

with you on this cut - amount of times ive posted and ive thought its gone into the ether


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Shut up.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Why would _anyone_ want to post just to increase their post count? :-/


I don't know, why would _anyone_ want to post just to increase their post count? 

Moley


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Cos this one should make 900


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have no reasons to post to increase my post count! There is no competition to overtake so no challenge for me!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Loads of people


I know, but that doesn't _really_ answer the question does it...?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Don't speak unless you can improve the silence


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Cut - I take it this is directed at me (and others). I was simply adding to a debate about the use of the main forum and no offence was intended. Post away, although of course you don't need my permission. The site would be dull with no posts ;D and debates of this kind are par for the course.

Happy posting


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

i am coming out of my self imposed exile.

flu - its shit just had it
people who lie about having a tt - wankers
who say's it does not pay- paul fucking burrel thats who
this country - damp and shite
qvc - i fucking hate joan rivers plastic bitch.

was the butler just polishing the silver i don't think so.
rugby players- ugly twats.

and i apoligise or however you spell it to people i will offend in the future.
[smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Apart from that you are ok then. ;D ;D

Nice to see you back.

Anyway even computers make mistakes, well the one i use does ;D ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Apart from that you are ok then. ;D ;D
> 
> Nice to see you back.
> 
> Anyway even computers make mistakes, well the one i use does ;D ;D


thanks granny i will be making it for bacon butties on the dec run i will drop you a cheque.
opps sorry off thread ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

KingcuTTer : You need some Valium ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> KingcuTTer : You need some Valium Â ;D


no way abi i am high on life


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> rugby players- ugly twats.


You'd better not be calling me an ugly twat. Â [smiley=skull.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Just your right ear ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You'd better not be calling me an ugly twat. Â [smiley=skull.gif]


Correction an ugly twat with deformed ears ;D  ... sorry couldn't resist


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Right, that's 3 people off the Christmas card list. :-* :-* :-*


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Bad Abi. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Right, that's 3 people off the Christmas card list. Â :-* :-* :-*


Racer :- Here you are [smiley=rifle.gif] aim it in my direction if you want :-*


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

:-*[smiley=rifle.gif]
Nobody calls me an ugly twat with deformed ears and gets away with it. Oh, you just have. Don't you just love the internet. ;D


----------

